# Xterm error: xterm; Could not exec uid; No such file or directory



## pedz (May 16, 2003)

I searched the FAQ and the mailing list archives and did not find anything.

I down loaded the X11 server just now (beta 3) as my admin user, installed it, and started it up.  All went just fine.  I switched to my non-admin user and tried to start X11.  The server starts fine but xterm gives this message:

xterm; Could not exec uid; No such file or directory

I'm on 10.2.5 Server.

Part of this mystery may be in another error I've been having for a while.  I had my id set up but not by using workgroup manager.  I discovered this and decided to change it.  So I moved the contents of the home directory to the side. deleted the user, and added it back in with workgroup manager.  I then moved the home directory back.  I also have the owner set properly.  (I'm a long time Unix user so I am familiar with all that stuff.)

Now when I log in I get this message:

You have inserted a disk containing no volumes that mac OS X can read.  To continue with the disk inserted, click Ignore.

(There is no such disk inserted anywhere.)

This comes out in a standalone alert box with a button for "Ignore".  I click it and everything is fine.  Even if I don't click it, after a few minutes it decides to go away.

Any help would be appreciated,
Perry


----------



## pedz (May 21, 2003)

The answer to my problem was I did not have the shell set properly in my account.  From the terminal echo $SHELL returned uid.


----------

